

Suggest HN: Created new 'flagged' page - jgrahamc

I regularly read the 'new' page and flag or promote stories.  One of the things I've noticed is that because of incoming spam good new stories disappear off the new page and don't get promoted.  I think it would be nice to have a new 'flagged' page where any story that's been flagged by a small number of users is automatically placed and the story would be removed from the new page.
======
jacquesm
If a story gets flagged by enough users it gets removed altogether, which
seems to work pretty good, if only a little slow sometimes.

An alternative would be a setting in your profile at which number of 'flags' a
story should disappear from the new page.

EDIT: Another possibility would be to make it harder for the spammers to post
links, one way to do that would be to introduce a karma cost to the posting of
a link (a la linkfilter), another would be to allow people to only post one
link from a given domain.

That way there would be many less 'flagged' articles, and the amount of
blogspam would reduce significantly as well.

HN submissions are definitely a factor in the marketing strategy of certain
sites.

------
bdfh42
OK - I understand the reasoning here and have some sympathy for the post but
suspect that the effect would be a lot like 'down voting' and that is
definitely against the ethos of HN.

